# Drivers for intel centrino N-100



## thetataz (Feb 14, 2012)

hi all,

First, sorry for my bad english, I'm French.

I'm a new freeBSD's user.
I install FreeBSD 9 on my laptop Asus X53SJ, but my wifi don't works, and I'm not possibility to plug my computer in ethernet.

Config of my laptop :
Intel I5
4GB
GT 520Mx
intel centrino N-100 wireless

I have search on google, but I've just find result for the N-1000 card.
I know a driver for linux (iwlagn or iwlwifi), I know this driver is working in disabled 11N, but i don't find a source or script for install, only deb or rpm binaries.

Have you a solution for this wireless card ?

Thanks


----------



## thetataz (Feb 14, 2012)

My *pciconf -lv* :

```
none2@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x10058086 chip=0x08ae8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Wireless-N 100'
    class      = network
```


----------



## sistematico (May 20, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum!

@ thetataz
Adding line:

```
{ 0x8086, 0x08ae, "Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 100"		 },
```
Below this line:

```
{ 0x8086, 0x0896, "Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 130"		 },
```
And rebuild the kernel, solved for me.

Good luck!

I see it somewhere, just did not tell the source because I have not found more.

Sorry for poor English, *I* am from Brazil.


----------

